# Baked Potatoes with...



## LPBeier (Mar 31, 2012)

Last night I didn't have much for dinner and was still hungry.  I was craving a baked potato.  Now normally I do them in the oven or on the grill, but I didn't have that much time so I nuked it - it actually  isn't bad that way when you are in a craving emergency! 

I had the works - butter, green onion, crumbled real bacon, sour cream and grated cheddar cheese (I know a cholesterol attack in the making).  Most of the time I like them with just a little spread (usually DH's non-everything "margarine" ) and other times I will add just a little of one or more of the above toppings.

How do YOU like your baked potato - not so much how it is cooked, but you top it with!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 31, 2012)

@ LP,

Baked potatoes ... always an old fave USA dish ... and easy too ... 

I baked in foil until tender ... Then, I scoop out the tender potato and mix with:
salt, melted provolone, red bell, green bell, a pinch of oregano, a pinch of basil, a drizzle of olive oil, a sprinkling of ground beef / pork or Proscuitto di Parma and pecorino on top ... Rebake for until cheese melts ... sort of a pizza in a potato ! 

I also like the Spanish style; with 2 Mojo Salsas for dipping, a red chili pepper and a green salsita, made with crushed garlic and parsley or cilanto or an Italian Pesto ... Pinenuts, basil, garlic and olive oil for dipping.

Have nice wkend. It is almost dinner time for us, 21,00 hours.

Until Sunday.
Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 31, 2012)

I like traditional toppings, butter salt and pepper.
I like to add sour cream, green onions sometimes.

Bacon crumbles...

Topped with chili and cheese.

Topped with salsa, cheese and sour cream.

Mushroom gravy.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 31, 2012)

Twice Baked Potatoes

For just plain baked potatoes I like a thick, crispy chewy skin and topped with sour cream and green onions or chives. Nothing unconventional there.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi Laurie,
I love a  big baked potatoe, first I wash then dry, now rub with evoo and salt poke several holes and bake til done. then bath in butter, salt and pepper, diced green onion or chives,  creme fraise, pancetta fried crisp. 
These cravings don't come often but when Cade is here we both pig out.
ma


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 31, 2012)

Though a lot of similarities, everyone's sound so good!

At school we used to make an awesome twice baked potato.  We baked them until crispy on the outside and very soft on the inside.  Then we scooped out the potato flesh and mixed it (while hot) with grated Gruyere, minced onion and garlic, cayenne, smoked paprika, salt and pepper.  We whipped it in the KA and piped it back into the shells, baking another couple of minutes on order.  They were amazing!

I do like chile and cheddar on a potato, but haven't had it much.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 31, 2012)

Almost anything goes.  Depends on what's in the fridge or pantry.

Mix some chopped drained arthichoke hearts with a little lemon juice, mayonnaise, parmesan cheese, & sprinkle with freshly-ground black pepper.

Cottage cheese, chives & sour cream.

Feta cheese, sun-dried tomatoes, sliced black olives.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 31, 2012)

Butter, S&P, Marie's Blue Cheese Dressing!


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 31, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> Butter, S&P, Marie's Blue Cheese Dressing!


Or even just some crumbled blue cheese over butter!


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Mar 31, 2012)

*I did a Steak Stuffed Potato*

*Baked them with the EVOO and coarse salt, *

*Leeks*
*Shallots*
*Garlic*
*Sm Onion {diced}*

*Portabellos*
*Shiatake*
*Zuchinni*
*Strip Steaks*
*Heavy Cream*

*Cook aromatics in oil till soft {remove set aside} *
*Cook steak in the same pan till just slightly under-done {remove-tent-let rest}*
*Cook remaining ingredients in same pan taking up fond in the bottom of pan*
*Add in cream and reserved aromatics {reduce slightly}*
*Slice steaks and add to the pan*
*Warm through serve over baked potato*

*You can vary this very easily to personal tastes, protiens and budget, anyway you slice it........this is a good one! *


----------



## buckytom (Apr 1, 2012)

i like a simple mix of sour cream and garlic chives from my garden on my baked spuds.

or if i'm having a steak or roast beast, i like to mash the insides a little with some of the meat juices, then top it with crumbled bacon and cheddar cheese and nuke it until the cheese melts.

just yesterday, i made a "leftovers" baked potato. dw made an extra nuked potato with dinner, so i cut it in half, mashed the insides - discarding some, and added some shredded chicken (from the weekly roasted chicken ) and the leftovers of cubed broccoli cheese mix. i closed the potato up as best as possible and tightly wrapped it in plastic. it'll be a good, late night snack when i'm at work this week.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 1, 2012)

If I am going to do a baked spud for a side, I brush 'em with egg white, and do a salt crust, and bake. For toppings, it's simple: Butter, cracked black pepper, chives, and a little sour cream.

If I am going to do one as a meal, the sky is the limit. 

I LOVE a baked potato stuffed with steamed broccoli, shredded cheddar, a little butter, salt and pepper. 

A close second would be split open and topped with a mix of pepper jack, mozz, cheddar, and a hearty scoop of chili, some sour cream and fried jalapenos(bottle caps). 

Sometimes, I love on with just cut up hot dogs, and baked beans, a little shredded cheddar, and maybe sour cream.

Pulled Pork BBQ is a GREAT Filler for baked potatoes too, but it's not often I have leftover BBQ sitting around.

Of course, just some butter, green onion, s+p, sour cream, and a nice portion of crispy bacon is a very fine thing.

Mitch Hedberg - Baked Potatoes - Video Clip | Comedy Centrals Jokes.com


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 1, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i like a simple mix of sour cream and garlic chives from my garden on my baked spuds.



Most people have never heard of garlic chives, what I first discovered as buchu or bu chu, several years ago in my local Korean supermarket, AKA _Allium tuberosum_. They exhibit the combination of the best flavors of both garlic and chives. I hope to be able to have a garden again soon, and didn't even know you could grow buchu although now that I think about it I can't think of any reason why not. Except that I'd probably over-graze my buchu and still have to buy it in the market.

OTOH I've always loved the concept of decorating your garden with edible herbs. You could mow it... or you could eat it! Or you could mow it if you grew too much to eat. Or I don't know maybe you could import Kobe beef and feed it to them. (This is a joke. I'm mixing Korean and Japanese, and Kobe beef don't eat buchu.)


----------



## buckytom (Apr 1, 2012)

thanks greg, i didn't know it was a common asian herb.

i wanted to plant regular chives in my herb bed, but the nursery only had garlic chives seedlings, so i planted those. it was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 1, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Most people have never heard of garlic chives, what I first discovered as buchu or bu chu, several years ago in my local Korean supermarket, AKA _Allium tuberosum_. They exhibit the combination of the best flavors of both garlic and chives. I hope to be able to have a garden again soon, and didn't even know you could grow buchu although now that I think about it I can't think of any reason why not. Except that I'd probably over-graze my buchu and still have to buy it in the market.
> 
> OTOH I've always loved the concept of decorating your garden with edible herbs. You could mow it... or you could eat it! Or you could mow it if you grew too much to eat. Or I don't know maybe you could import Kobe beef and feed it to them. (This is a joke. I'm mixing Korean and Japanese, and Kobe beef don't eat buchu.)


I grow garlic chives over here, I am lucky that nearby is a patch of wild garlic that I snip and use.
The Elizabethans planted fragrant herbs on their walkways so as you walked and bruised them the scent filled the air.
I mowed again yesterday, its not quite Wimbledon clic on pic


----------



## Caslon (Apr 1, 2012)

I'd like to see a stainless steel nail potato cooker on the market. You know, like how a potato supposedly cooks up nicer with a nail stuck in the potato?  I think I'll jot that down as another one of my invention product ideas.  There's probably something like that on the market now.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 1, 2012)

Good Morning.

I finally have found the recipe for the Baked Potatoes, my five year old twin grandsons, Fillippo & Christophe always ask me to prepare for them ... They are Pescatarians ( do not eat red meat except for " Bolognese Ragù ) ...

Here goes ...

One Baked Potato per person

butter
ceps ( mushrooms available )
parsley minced
heavy cream or sour cream 
garlic minced 

I form a butter and cream purèe inside and top with the mushrooms that have been sautèed in olive oil with minced garlic & parsely ... note: I scoop out the baked purèe of the potato and then put the purèe back into the potato shell !!! Salt, pepper freshly ground, and a dip made with either sour cream and / or heavy cream ... or melted Provolone like a " Provoletta " with red bell ... melt on top of the potatoes... in foil ...

A hit with the twins and my older daughter´s Daughter Adyson ... she is 4.

GOOD POST. Some lovely ideas.
Kind regards. Have a lovely Sunday.
Margi.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 1, 2012)

S&P, butter, sour cream and a grilled porter house. Problem is, the steak won't stay in the potato so it has to lay on the plate.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 1, 2012)

Sounds very interesting Topaz. 

Happy Holidays,
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 1, 2012)

@ Bolas,

Lovely piece of property ... 

Nice foto. 

Thanks for posting.
Margi. Happy Holidays.


----------



## Mel! (Apr 1, 2012)

I like them with baked beans(the ones you get in a tin, in Ireland or the UK. We all grew up on them here), butter, salt and some cheddar cheese.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 1, 2012)

Mel ---

I was just going to suggest topping your tater with baked beans.  I do that.  Also,  after splitting in half and fluffing them up,  I like to ladle on some chili and sprinkle with cheddar and then back into the oven until the cheese melts.  

Last summer I discovered garlice scapes, and I think they are good mixed with sour cream.  

How I eat a plain baked potato is simply with butter and S & P,  then have a dollop of sour cream with or with out green onion/ chives when I eat the skin at the end.

Finally,  this may seem blasphemas to some,  I do not prefer chopped bacon on a baked potato.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 1, 2012)

Mel! said:


> I like them with baked beans(the ones you get in a tin, in Ireland or the UK. We all grew up on them here), butter, salt and some cheddar cheese.



batchelor brand baked beans are very popular with baked potatoes or even just with toast in ireland. the "sauce", if you will, isn't as thick or as sweet as american versions of baked beans.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 1, 2012)

buckytom said:


> thanks greg, i didn't know it was a common asian herb.
> 
> i wanted to plant regular chives in my herb bed, but the nursery only had garlic chives seedlings, so i planted those. it was a pleasant surprise.


I had assumed you were all "in the know" about garlic chives. I've never seen them in mainstream markets and it was only my curiosity investigating produce sold at Asian markets that led me to trying them, and really liking them!



Bolas De Fraile said:


> I grow garlic chives over here, I am lucky that nearby is a patch of wild garlic that I snip and use. The Elizabethans planted fragrant herbs on their walkways so as you walked and bruised them the scent filled the air.


Wild garlic or wild garlic chives? I'm curious if the latter.

Perhaps you--and other members--will consider putting their location in their profile so that it shows up in their posts like mine at the left side of this post. If done it often aids people reading the forum in understanding the geographic relevance of posts.



Caslon said:


> I'd like to see a stainless steel nail potato cooker on the market. You know, like how a potato supposedly cooks up nicer with a nail stuck in the potato?  I think I'll jot that down as another one of my invention product ideas.  There's probably something like that on the market now.



They've had those for decades, except aluminum not steel, because aluminum is a better heat conductor.

IMO they're totally unnecessary unless you want the middle cooked before the skin has a nice chewy texture. Instead, I recommend just poking your potato with a fork a few times, to allow steam to exit the skin. IMO that's the best and only thing you need to do to get your potato baked. Beyond greasing/salting the skin--arguably a good thing to do but something I rarely do myself.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 1, 2012)

I usually just do butter,salt,pepper after fluffing the inside.

I have started to do the smashed potatoes lately and love those. The whole family does.


----------



## Daizymae (Apr 1, 2012)

Bolas, your yard does look like Wimbledon compared to mine.  The whole thing is tidy and well kept, too.  I mean yours, not mine.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 1, 2012)

Caslon said:


> I'd like to see a stainless steel nail potato cooker on the market. You know, like how a potato supposedly cooks up nicer with a nail stuck in the potato?  I think I'll jot that down as another one of my invention product ideas.  There's probably something like that on the market now.



I used to have one of these. I wonder what happened to it.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 1, 2012)

i have a vertical rib rack (one which holds a rack of ribs vertically in a smoker so more ribs can fit on a shelf) that has a row of vertical spikes on the ends to hold potatoes.

i wonder how a smoked potato tastes? anyone ever try one?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 2, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i have a vertical rib rack (one which holds a rack of ribs vertically in a smoker so more ribs can fit on a shelf) that has a row of vertical spikes on the ends to hold potatoes.
> 
> i wonder how a smoked potato tastes? anyone ever try one?



When we were kids we used to wrap the potato in aluminum foil and toss it into the coals of a campfire to bake.  They came out tasting like a potato that had been thrown into a campfire to cook., I think the smoked ones would be about the same.


----------



## Claire (Apr 2, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Most people have never heard of garlic chives, what I first discovered as buchu or bu chu, several years ago in my local Korean supermarket, AKA _Allium tuberosum_. They exhibit the combination of the best flavors of both garlic and chives. I hope to be able to have a garden again soon, and didn't even know you could grow buchu although now that I think about it I can't think of any reason why not. Except that I'd probably over-graze my buchu and still have to buy it in the market.
> 
> OTOH I've always loved the concept of decorating your garden with edible herbs. You could mow it... or you could eat it! Or you could mow it if you grew too much to eat. Or I don't know maybe you could import Kobe beef and feed it to them. (This is a joke. I'm mixing Korean and Japanese, and Kobe beef don't eat buchu.)




Those who have never heard of garlic (also locally here known as "Chinese") chives need to move next to me.  I like them OK, but they want to kill my regular chives, which I LOVE.  So every spring I take hand-fulls and toss them into a vacant lot across the street.  I keep hoping they'll decide to live there and leave my herb garden alone!


----------



## Claire (Apr 2, 2012)

I make a sort of topping for baked potatoes of frozen broccoli flowerettes nuked with Lipton cream of chicken cup-o-soup.  A little blue cheese crumbled on top.  Fast & Easy.  

I also usually have my own ranch-type dressing which is great on a potato.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Apr 2, 2012)

Typical American stuff :

Butter & sour cream 

Chili & cheddar 

Broccoli & cheddar

Any kind of meat & cheese

Butter, Bacon, Cheese, ranch dressing, & onions 

Sauteed ground beef, onion,  & cheddar

Leftover meatloaf & ketchup

Butter & fresh herbs especially Rosemary or dried herb blends 

Garlic butter & sour cream & parmesan

It is assumed I would salt & pepper all of these.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2012)

FluffyAngel said:


> Typical American stuff :
> 
> Butter & sour cream
> 
> ...



You would?

I wouldn't salt the ones with bacon, cheese, or salad dressing.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 2, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> I have started to do the smashed potatoes lately and love those. The whole family does.


 
*Is it the baby potatos that I have posted before?? Always a smashing success in my household too.*


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 2, 2012)

taxlady said:


> You would?
> 
> I wouldn't salt the ones with bacon, cheese, or salad dressing.


I just realized I don't ever salt my baked potatoes, or pepper for that matter.  I do salt french fries, boiled potatoes and potato patties, but never baked or mashed/smashed.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone familiar with the small deli chain, "Jasons Deli"? 

Check out the size of their baked spuds!

















You could feed a family of 4 on these things!!


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 2, 2012)

*Wholly Cow!!! Where do the get taters that big???? *


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 2, 2012)

Claire said:


> Those who have never heard of garlic (also locally here known as "Chinese") chives need to move next to me.  I like them OK, but they want to kill my regular chives, which I LOVE.  So every spring I take hand-fulls and toss them into a vacant lot across the street.  I keep hoping they'll decide to live there and leave my herb garden alone!


Who wants to kill your garlic chives? I'd volunteer for the job by eating them. I'm pretty sure eating them kills them...


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Who wants to kill your garlic chives? I'd volunteer for the job by eating them. I'm pretty sure eating them kills them...



Nope, you just eat the leaves. That doesn't kill the plant.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 2, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Nope, you just eat the leaves. That doesn't kill the plant.


So who is killing your plant? And why? And how?


----------



## buckytom (Apr 2, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> Anyone familiar with the small deli chain, "Jasons Deli"?
> 
> Check out the size of their baked spuds!
> 
> ...



there's an interesting documentary on pbs called "the botany of desire" that discusses the dangers of monoculture farming and how the fast food industry is driving these practices just so they can make very long french fries from giant russet burbank potatoes.
it also discusses how the potato blight in ireland in the 1840's could actually happen here on a much larger scale because of monoculture, and how the natives of the andes have never experienced such a disaster because they grow so many kinds of potatoes that the biodiversity prevents such a thing. it also explains the history of the bt potato  (aka my potato  ) and how it could allow for the monoculture farming of spuds, but because of people's fears of gmo foods, the program to grow bt spuds died.


yes, i get very bored around 3am at work..


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 2, 2012)

buckytom said:


> there's an interesting documentary on pbs called "the botany of desire" that discusses the dangers of monoculture farming and how the fast food industry is driving these practices just so they can make very long french fries from giant russet burbank potatoes.
> it also discusses how the potato blight in ireland in the 1840's could actually happen here on a much larger scale because of monoculture, and how the natives of the andes have never experienced such a disaster because they grow so many kinds of potatoes that the biodiversity prevents such a thing. it also explains the history of the bt potato  (aka my potato  ) and how it could allow for the monoculture farming of spuds, but because of people's fears of gmo foods, the program to grow bt spuds died.


I'm concerned about monoculture too. I think we are all waiting for a "bitch slap" in the face when some organism invades our monoculturalistic agro industry and kills off a major crop...




buckytom said:


> yes, i get very bored around 3am at work..


You posted this on company time???


----------



## Cerise (Apr 2, 2012)

Put that down, Tattrat; and step away from the "loaded" potato. 

ETA:  And, noone gets hurt.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 2, 2012)

buckytom said:


> there's an interesting documentary on pbs called "the botany of desire" that discusses the dangers of monoculture farming and how the fast food industry is driving these practices just so they can make very long french fries from giant russet burbank potatoes.
> it also discusses how the potato blight in ireland in the 1840's could actually happen here on a much larger scale because of monoculture, and how the natives of the andes have never experienced such a disaster because they grow so many kinds of potatoes that the biodiversity prevents such a thing. it also explains the history of the bt potato  (aka my potato  ) and how it could allow for the monoculture farming of spuds, but because of people's fears of gmo foods, the program to grow bt spuds died.
> 
> 
> yes, i get very bored around 3am at work..



I know the Doc you are referring to, and I loved the segment they did on the history of the humble apple. Featured a few other segments on select plants, and those were pretty great too!


----------



## FluffyAngel (Apr 3, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> You would?
> 
> I wouldn't salt the ones with bacon, cheese, or salad dressing.



Well, I guess your right. Honestly I don't use that much salt.  My family usually complains about my lack of salt use. I should've said salt what is needed.  Pepper, however, yes. Everything would be heavily peppered. Where most people are salt fanatics- not me really. I am a pepper fanatic.


----------



## Souvlaki (Apr 3, 2012)

i prefer purple potatoes for baking. Wash them rub them with salt and bake them in the oven. then i just open the potato and add a piece of fresh butter.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 3, 2012)

I love baked potato with hearing, but that's russian in me. As the matter of fact that is what I brought with me to work today for lunch.


----------



## Zagut (Feb 9, 2013)

A baked potato is a simple and wonderful food.

How can you go wrong?

It's all a matter of the mood your in.

Top them with anything you can think of and they will turn out good.

Personally a simple tater baked until it has a crispy skin with salt, pepper, and butter can't be beat.

I'm not a foil wrapped guy because I like the crispy aspect. I bake at 325 and turn it up to 425 for the last 20 minutes or so.

Toppings I like the most are Bacon, Cheese, Onions, Chilies, Sour Cream & Chives, and Brocolli. Mix and match as you like.

Twice Baked Tatters are spectacular but take a few moments of work and a few more dirty dishes. Again the possibilities are endless.

For me as long as the skins are crispy the topping is secondary.

I found this thread looking for a way to make crispy pan fried potato's.

I like the charred bits but I have a problem getting the doneness to the texture I want without getting too much charred (Burned) tater.

I know maybe lowering the heat and cooking longer may help but should I consider precooking the tater's first?

I like my tater's soft without the firmness that can happen.

Maybe a better way to state it is that I want a crispy outside with a mashed tater inside.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 9, 2013)

Zagut said:


> I found this thread looking for a way to make crispy pan fried potato's.
> 
> I like the charred bits but I have a problem getting the doneness to the texture I want without getting too much charred (Burned) tater.
> 
> ...



I par cook my potatoes in the microwave and then panfry, medium heat on the pan and don't stir them, leave them alone, no peeking...just about when you are starved to death, then take a look under and flip them if they are browned enough.


----------



## Zagut (Feb 9, 2013)

No peeking? 

Let's be realistic here.

I kinda figured I needed to cook them a bit before I tossed them into the frying pan to brown them up.

Thanks and I'll give them a bake before I fry them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 9, 2013)

I know, you have to leave them alone...it's the hardest part of making crispy potatoes...


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 9, 2013)

In addition to what Princess said, my Mama said you can't do perfect fried potatoes like she did, without a cast iron skillet, and bacon fat. My Mama didn't live long enough to know what a microwave was so she did them raw. I use PF's method.


----------



## Zagut (Feb 9, 2013)

Bacon fat is going to be a part of tonights dinner.

I'll do my best to leave them alone.

Can't I peek alittle?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 9, 2013)

Zagut said:


> Bacon fat is going to be a part of tonights dinner.
> 
> I'll do my best to leave them alone.
> 
> Can't I peek alittle?



After ten minutes, you may peek...


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 9, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> After ten minutes, you may peek...



  It's so hard to resist the peek!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 9, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> It's so hard to resist the peek!



I want a glass bottomed frying pan, just for potatoes...


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 9, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I want a glass bottomed frying pan, just for potatoes...



Yes.  Then I need to add to that a clear crockpot and a full glass oven door. I'm a peek freak.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 9, 2013)

I prefer Russet potatoes and I bake the in the oven until they are soft, and then remove them and allow them to cool to room temperature.

[Insert wrap in plastic and put in fridge for N days, as I did yesterday, still haven't used my once baked potato.]

Then I cut them in half and scoop as much of the insides out as possible, leaving only the shell. I mix the insides with cream, sour cream, butter, cheese, and any number of other ingredients. Bacon, beef, pork, chicken etc. are options. I whip the stuffing into some sort of uniformity and return the stuffing to the shells, and then often top them with more cheese and often paprika sprinkling.

In fact I think I'm nearing that tomorrow since I have the potato plus some left over pork and left over turkey...


----------



## Addie (Feb 10, 2013)

The first time I was served a foil wrapped baked potato in a restaurant, I was so disappointed. Steamed potato. Rub them with oil, baked until soft with a crispy skin. The only way I want my baked potato. I will put my own tpping on it. Butter and salt.


----------



## Zereh (Feb 10, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I'm a peek freak.



hahaha Me too!


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 10, 2013)

My favourite baked potato is a nice sized russet, holes poked with a fork all over, baked without foil in a hot oven.  Cut in half, fluff up the meat a little with a fork, top with some butter, blue cheese and crumbled bacon.  YUM!


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 10, 2013)

All your topping sound yummy guys 

My favourite topping for baked potatoes is chopped onion and swiss chard sauteed with garlic and chillies and topped with sharp cheddar cheese sauce.

I also like to scoop out the flesh (save it for mash) then adding a knob of butter to the potato skin, then adding an egg into the hollow, season with salt and pepper and some chopped chillies. Top with grated cheese and grill in a hot oven till cheese is melted and the egg white is set and the yolk still runny. Served with crispy bacon and roasted tomatoes. 

If we eat out I order baked potato with lots of sour cream and it it with green salad.

My kids like baked potato stuffed with baked beans and a little mayo. Topped with grated cheese then grilled till crisp on top.

Sometimes we top our baked potatoes with curried ground beef and eat as a main dish etc. etc.


----------



## Addie (Feb 10, 2013)

At Fanueil Hall (a tourist trap) there is a pushcart that sells just baked potatoes with any topping you want. He must have at least 25 choices. Does a great business during the summer. And they have crispy skins, no foil. When I worked in the Financial District, I would run up there and get a couple for lunch.


----------



## medtran49 (Feb 10, 2013)

Many years ago there used to be a baked potato store in one of the local malls.  They had huge potatos like Tattrat's pictures.  I loved their cheddar, sour cream, butter, bacon potatos and would almost always get that but once in a while would get their seafood potato, which was a mix of crab and shrimp in a creamy sauce.  Sadly, they closed up shop, though I really don't know why as every time I was in there place was packed.


----------



## Zagut (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm so glad I can peek. 

Life isn't worth it without a peek every now and then. 

I got lazy last night and just baked my taters so no peeking was necessary. 

And I went simple with Salt, Pepper,and Butter. 

A baked tater and Home made chicken soup made a woderful meal for a cold night. 

Sometimes simple is the best.


----------



## love2"Q" (Feb 10, 2013)

normally just sour cream and cheese ... but if i have the stuff .. pulled pork, sour cream, bacon and cheese .. and maybe a smidgen of bbq sauce ..


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 10, 2013)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Twice Baked Potatoes
> 
> For just plain baked potatoes I like a thick, crispy chewy skin and topped with sour cream and green onions or chives. Nothing unconventional there.



Me, too!


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I like mine with broccoli and cheddar sauce too, forgot about that topping.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 14, 2013)

I love baked potatoes with tuna mornay


----------



## chopper (Feb 14, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> I love baked potatoes with tuna mornay



I was thinking that there wasn't a bad way to serve a baked potato until I read this one, my friend.  It's only because I don't like tuna, but this one doesn't sound good to me.  Isn't it nice that there are so many different ways to top a potato?  I just love baked potatoes!  It depends on my mood, and today chicken, fried onions, peppers, and cheese sounds great!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 15, 2013)

A big fat potato topped with sliced green onions, butter, and a splash of vinegar,salt and pepper
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 15, 2013)

It's too late for me to have a baked potato...I should have left this forum alone tonight!


----------



## menumaker (Feb 15, 2013)

What is EVOO please. This is new to me


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 15, 2013)

menumaker said:


> What is EVOO please. This is new to me


 
Extra Virgin Olive Oil


----------



## menumaker (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh Snip!
Whatever would I do without you? I've only got about 10 litres of the stuff  in my store cupboard because I use it all the time. Never put 2 and 2 together. Thank you. Obviously I'm not up on the jingo!!


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 15, 2013)

menumaker said:


> Oh Snip!
> Whatever would I do without you? I've only got about 10 litres of the stuff in my store cupboard because I use it all the time. Never put 2 and 2 together. Thank you. Obviously I'm not up on the jingo!!


 

It got me the first time too


----------



## Zagut (Feb 15, 2013)

Who is up on the jingo??

It's ever changing.

Just enjoy taters as you like.


----------

